# CSUSA gift certificate offer again.



## kent4Him (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you all see that CSUSA is again offering a $10 gift certificate for each $50 certificate purchased?  There is a limit of 5.  I'll be running a group buy in January, so if you want to save an additional 20% on your order, get your gift certificates now.


----------



## Monty (Dec 3, 2007)

So do we send you the CGs for payment?


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> So do we send you the CGs for payment?



That would be the plan.  The CG would be used for all or part of your order.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't find details of the offer on their site. All I can find is the regular GC's.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 3, 2007)

It was in their email that just came out, George...


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Andrew. I wonder why I didn't get one. I get their other email offers.


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris,

Thanks for posting this.  I've ordered my GC's and will be looking for the group buy to start.  Have a great holiday!

John


----------



## jedgerton (Dec 8, 2007)

Chris,

Thanks for posting this.  I've ordered my GC's and will be looking for the group buy to start.  Have a great holiday!

John


----------

